# Analyze your blog's personality



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 24, 2008)

Typealyzer  

This is a Myers-Briggs type analysis of the writer of your blog.

Just for fun...


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 24, 2008)

what if you don't have your own blog?


----------



## Meggylou (Nov 24, 2008)

hahaha SO not me lol!!


----------

